

Irish Startup Raises $230,000 Using Only LinkedIn - sushi
http://www.businessinsider.com/irish-company-raises-230000-using-only-linkedin-2010-1
How an Irish startup raised $230,000 on linekedin
======
thibaut_barrere
Interesting - the article isn't quite fair with FaceBook though - it's pretty
easy to raise an interesting number of virtual beers or pokes through
FaceBook.

